# Potential Pet Friendly Hotels in San Luis Potosi



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This is an attempt to answer the question from Mexico Amber as it was off the subject of that thread.
I have heard of two potentially pet friendly hotels in San Luis Potosi(SLP) but in both cases you should contact the hotel in advance. One is the Park Inn(had been the Cactus) at about 550p/night and the other is Hotel Maria Dolores at about 450p/night.
We live about an hour south of SLP in Mineral de Pozos(just off hwy 57) and there is a great boutique hotel in town(Posada de las Minas) that takes pets.


----------



## mexico amber (May 11, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> This is an attempt to answer the question from Mexico Amber as it was off the subject of that thread.
> I have heard of two potentially pet friendly hotels in San Luis Potosi(SLP) but in both cases you should contact the hotel in advance. One is the Park Inn(had been the Cactus) at about 550p/night and the other is Hotel Maria Dolores at about 450p/night.
> We live about an hour south of SLP in Mineral de Pozos(just off hwy 57) and there is a great boutique hotel in town(Posada de las Minas) that takes pets.


Thanks for your response. I have already eliminated the Cactus because of location, and last year I call ed Maria Dolores and was told no pets. I know this sometimes depends on who you talk to and manager was not in. Will try calling them again next time I travel that way or perhaps stopping there and see what . happens. Anyone had any experience with Maria Dolores??????????
Posada de las Posas sounds like it might be worth going out of the way for. Input from anyone who has stayed there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We eat at Posada de las Minas probably once a week and take out other times. There are lots of positive reviews on many sites and it has a very good web site.
It is owned and run by a couple from Houston. It is a completely reconstructed building in the courtyard style about 5 years old.
Depending on where you are going, Pozos might not be much out of your way. It is on the road between San Luis de la Paz and San Jose Iturbide that parallels Hwy 57. As I said it is about an hour south of San Luis Potosi and it is also about an hour north of Queretaro. It is also 45 min from San Miguel.


----------



## mexico amber (May 11, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> We eat at Posada de las Minas probably once a week and take out other times. There are lots of positive reviews on many sites and it has a very good web site.
> It is owned and run by a couple from Houston. It is a completely reconstructed building in the courtyard style about 5 years old.
> Depending on where you are going, Pozos might not be much out of your way. It is on the road between San Luis de la Paz and San Jose Iturbide that parallels Hwy 57. As I said it is about an hour south of San Luis Potosi and it is also about an hour north of Queretaro. It is also 45 min from San Miguel.


Our destination is Chapala so the out of the way part would be from the San Luis bypass toward Lagos where we would normaly turn off the Mexico couta to the Posada. de las Minas. You estimated that would be about an hour's drive but sounds like it woulld be worth it


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I need to be clear that I neither own nor have any business relationships in Pozos or Mexico.
I am somewhat of a shill for Mineral de Pozos. We, like most expats that move to Mexico, believe that we have found our little corner of paradise. My description is magical tranquility.
Therefore, I certainly think not only worth an hour "detour" but in fact a visit to walk through ruins that in some cases date back to the 1560's. Silver mining was done here prior to the Spanish by the Janes(lumped by the Aztecs into Chichimeca grouping), it was expanded by the Jesuits from 1567-1767 and hit it's hey day from 1890-1910 when it was one of the richest towns in Mexico with electricity, telephone and railroad and the Mexican Bolsa(stock exchange) was started to trade Pozos mining stocks. Then..., well that's another story.
I'm getting off the subject but to your point that the hour sounds worth it, I would say definitely yes. In fact, not sure how far out of the way. When we drive to GDL, it takes us about 2.5hrs to get to the Lagos/GDL turnoff north of Leon by going around Dolores and Guanajuato.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It does sound like a fascinating place; well worth a visit, but let's get back on topic: 
"Potential Pet Friendly Hotels in San Luis Potosi."

Any suggestions? For just a place to stop and sleep, some of the 'hotel de paso' ('no tell motels') can be the answer for those traveling with pets, which aren't allowed in the majority of Mexican hotels and motels. Few Mexicans travel with pets.


----------



## mexico amber (May 11, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I need to be clear that I neither own nor have any business relationships in Pozos or Mexico.
> I am somewhat of a shill for Mineral de Pozos. We, like most expats that move to Mexico, believe that we have found our little corner of paradise. My description is magical tranquility.
> Therefore, I certainly think not only worth an hour "detour" but in fact a visit to walk through ruins that in some cases date back to the 1560's. Silver mining was done here prior to the Spanish by the Janes(lumped by the Aztecs into Chichimeca grouping), it was expanded by the Jesuits from 1567-1767 and hit it's hey day from 1890-1910 when it was one of the richest towns in Mexico with electricity, telephone and railroad and the Mexican Bolsa(stock exchange) was started to trade Pozos mining stocks. Then..., well that's another story.
> I'm getting off the subject but to your point that the hour sounds worth it, I would say definitely yes. In fact, not sure how far out of the way. When we drive to GDL, it takes us about 2.5hrs to get to the Lagos/GDL turnoff north of Leon by going around Dolores and Guanajuato.


Hadnt thought of going that way Will run a punta a punta to see what the actual difference in distance would be and also give thought to spending a day there. Thanks so much for your input.

Still looking for somewhere inthe Cuidad Victoria for a northbound trip. Anyone out the who has any suggestions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We use a hotel on the main plaza in Ciudad Victoria, but they won't take your dogs. However, I do recall seeing some 'Eco Tourism' cabins on the new bypass. They have lots of land and you could ask about staying with a dog. Also, there are several motels just north of the city, on 101, which have grounds and might be a possibility. Once beyond that point, there isn't much of anything until you get to the border.


----------



## mexico amber (May 11, 2010)

mexico amber said:


> Hadnt thought of going that way Will run a punta a punta to see what the actual difference in distance would be and also give thought to spending a day there. Thanks so much for your input.
> 
> Still looking for somewhere inthe Cuidad Victoria for a northbound trip. Anyone out the who has any suggestions.


I have several friends who stay at the no tells all the time when traveling with or without a pet ( low rates) but as I said in my original post we require two beds. If anyone knows of any with two please let me know or of that occasional hotel that accepts pets.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

A couple of things:
-In the original posting on "Safety" that was deleted, Mexico Amber had said no tell motels not an option as needed two beds.
-I have heard of two possibilities in Ciudad Victoria(CV), Hotel Maria & Jose and Hotel Panoramico. The latter has a website that hopefully you can use to confirm.
-I'm not positive but I believe that people have stayed with pets at Rancho Viejo which is north of CV where the highways to Reynosa & Matamoros split. We have stayed there and a little sparse for our taste but very secure and a number of friends stay there.
-In reference to earlier post for completeness, I believe that there is 2nd place in Pozos that takes pets. It is El Secreto.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a website for some cities with pet friendly hotels...

Mexico Pet Friendly Hotels for my dog friendly hotel in Mexico PetTravel.com


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

This might be too late to help Amber, but The Holiday Inn - Quijote is pet friendly, but you should email them to tell them you are bringing a pet.


----------



## mexico amber (May 11, 2010)

Thanks ****** Dog. Will definitely check this Holiday Inn out on my next trip north in May


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

My pleasure.


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

mexico amber said:


> Thanks for your response. I have already eliminated the Cactus because of location, and last year I call ed Maria Dolores and was told no pets. I know this sometimes depends on who you talk to and manager was not in. Will try calling them again next time I travel that way or perhaps stopping there and see what . happens. Anyone had any experience with Maria Dolores??????????
> Posada de las Posas sounds like it might be worth going out of the way for. Input from anyone who has stayed there would be greatly appreciated.


Just to update this thread in case anyone pulls it up. Hotel Maria Dolores is definitely NOT pet friendly. 

SLP is a difficult place to find pet friendly hotels. I have had recent reports that even some of the no tell motels are turning people away who bring pets. 

The only hotels that I can confirm as pet friendly are the Holiday Inn (limited rooms, and I've had several negative reviews on my site, and The Westin, which is pricey but five star.

(Note that the Holiday Inn is NOT the same as the Holiday Inn Express)

If anyone finds pet friendly lodgings in the SLP area, I'd appreciate them letting me know via email to my site. It's an area that I get a lot of requests for, but have very little to offer.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is what ou need to know about keeping dogs in you hotel/motel room anywhere in Mexico. You never ask over the telephone if they take dogs because the answer will almost always be an emphatic no.

Rather, make it a point to stop for the night in mid to late afternoon with your dogs in tow and ask for a room. It will be wise to have dog cages for your pets. Mexicans have no problem turning you down over the telephone but will normally immediately melt face-to-face with a humble supplicant seeking a room with a pet or a few pets, especially if the potential guests have dog cages. Forget all the crap yo read here. Just go on the road and you will find a place to stay with your dogs. Just be sure to start looking before dusk.


----------

